# Residency visa



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had any updated info on visas. I went to get my 5yr residency visa last week, filed out the paper, copy of my marriage paper, husband with me .... Was told to come back in a month! Last time I went I got it there and then ,on the spot.. What do they need a month for? Is this normal procedure now?

Thanks


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any updated info on visas. I went to get my 5yr residency visa last week, filed out the paper, copy of my marriage paper, husband with me .... Was told to come back in a month! Last time I went I got it there and then ,on the spot.. What do they need a month for? Is this normal procedure now?
> 
> Thanks


 Normally it takes at least 14 days depends on the workload.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You can't get the regular one year tourist visa the same day either now, you have to return the next day for it. Guess they are actually doing some checking before giving you your visa. I have a vague memory of someone telling me the documents had to go to Cairo now, but that could be for something else completely, sorry if it is lol.


----------

